# Growth Spurts?



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

For those with pups, at what age did your spoos stop growing?

People keep commenting on how small Flip is, I wonder if he's going to be a small standard? He is 34lbs at 6-7 months (we're not sure on his exact age, as he was a rescue). 

I attached his rescue pics from petfinder, and the last one is a current pic.

The first two were from August 19th ish.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's some more 'in context' pics that show his size a bit more. 
The schnauzer in the group photo is a mini/stanadard cross and about 32lbs.

I'm also tired of people asking me if he's a 'dood' because of his clip. :/


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think he will be a small Standard and might max out at 45 pounds. lol I was looking at a litter of Standard puppies and one little male was 20lbs at 12 weeks old!

My standard stop "growing" at about 10/11 months of age but she finished maturing at about 2 years. She weighs 65lbs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I think he will be a small Standard and might max out at 45 pounds. lol I was looking at a litter of Standard puppies and one little male was 20lbs at 12 weeks old!
> 
> My standard stop "growing" at about 10/11 months of age but she finished maturing at about 2 years. She weighs 65lbs.


I hate to sound dumb but is 20lbs small for 12 weeks?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

They said he was completely emaciated when he arrived at the rescue, bones with fur draped over them, matted with urine and feces, etc. 

I suppose malnourishment has something to do with him being smaller.
He is still really bony under all the fur, more than I'd like him to be. His spine and hip bones are prominent, as is the top of his skull.

He isn't very interested in food still. My boss (and vet) suggested that he is used to the feeling of starvation, so he doesn't take a hunger very seriously.
No parasites, I floated a stool sample a few times now and dosed him with panacur just to be on the safe side. 

I thought about trying to entice him with a canned food mixed in his kibble, but I don't know if I want to go down that road.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy is 2 and is only 32 lbs She got weighed on the 15 for her spaying. He might grow a bit more but not to much I bet.
Mandy did well on grain free foods as there is more protien n them and she ate so little I wanted her to get the most from what little she ate.
Orijen is good for gaining some weight on


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

So Mandy is a petite girl. 
I think that is cute and feminine.

I guess he's going to be small. Oh well.

He's on Orijen puppy formula. 

I may try the can thing.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Olie said:


> I hate to sound dumb but is 20lbs small for 12 weeks?


No, I thought that was quite large!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> No, I thought that was quite large!


Ok, I will keep an eye on Olie. He 13 weeks and 20lbs. Thanks, glad I know that. He had a rough start but he seems to grow everyday.


----------

